# [Fri 25th May 2012] Friday night free party at the Brixton Albert (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (May 24, 2012)

There's a Friday night P-aaaarty at the Brixton Prince Albert and it's free all night!
Ska, punk, big band, skiffle, Mrs Mills, Tom, Kylie, Psychedelic Furs and more!







http://www.urban75.org/offline/albert-may-dj-night-2012.html


----------



## editor (May 25, 2012)

10pm tonight! I can't wait for a ton o'lager


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2012)

I saw the pictures on the blog Ed - any idea what tune had them on their knees?


----------



## editor (May 28, 2012)

I don't remember! It was that kind of night.
Possibly Mrs Mills. Possibly Frank. Possibly Pulp.
Whatever it was it certainly did the job


----------

